# Suspension Clunks



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,
I have not posted in a while but I was hoping if anyone had any ideas in my problem. Ever since I lowered my S4 about 5 years ago I have had nothing but problems with the suspension. At first I thought it may have been the mechanic who did the work initially but that was not the case.
The passenger side has always had this odd sounding clunk. Now bear in mind that I put on the H&R and Bilsteins. I have since replaced the springs because of cracks and the Bilsteins to Konis. The problem is still there.
I have replaced bushings and control arms and everything else associated with the suspension....clunk is still there.
I have also noticed recently that the car shakes up front under braking at it feels like the wheel may come off even though I know it wont.
The clunk seems to happen when I hit a pothole and not a bump. It does not happen on the drivers side at all. 
Does anyone know what the problem may be because this is just ridiculous. I just came from my mechanic, someone different than the first one, and he just installed new struts front to back about a month ago and has noticed that the right side one has developed some play. This is maybe a month old!!!!!!
Does anyone have some insight?
pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Suspension Clunks (pizzaguy827)*

sounds like a shot upper strut bearing to me.
My car is doing the same exact thing, but I haven't had time to look at it yet.
let us know what you find


----------

